# Installing new box for new wall mount light fixture



## crapbathroom (Mar 30, 2007)

In my bathroom we once had flourescent lighting, it was built into a bulkhead and it was rather unsightly, so after realizing the bulkhead was superficial I tore it down, however the light I have bought to replace it is a wall mount, my walls are exposed at the studs so I can just fish it downwards, but my bigger problem is that the light fixture has to be centered on the wall, as the lights on either side go around a mirror. I have three studs(ish), and only one in a sort of middle, and even then it's not in the middle. How should I install my box for the fixture? If there is nothing to hang onto? It has to be centered or else it's going to look off! i've seen people cut into studs to put in a box, shifty? A few of the boxes in my house have been cut into studs, of course the house was built in the 1970's and nothing was really up to par in this area then. Help?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 30, 2007)

Put a piece of blocking in between the studs and mount the box to that keeping the blocking back far enough so the outside of the box is even with the drywall.


----------

